# Scientific Angler Redfish Series



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

Does anyone have any input or feedback (good or bad) on the Scientific Angler Redfish WF8 floating line? Trying to decide between this and the Rio equivalent.


----------



## FlySouth (Feb 25, 2009)

The Redfish line is kind of like a bass bug line with the bulk of the weight being more forward to turn over large flies and to also load up the road quicker.
I havent tried it but know guys who do use it and they do like it. I would think it would be good for sight casting or kayak fishing.

Since you mentioned Rio, I recently got their new Bonefish line and I cant imagine using anything else ever again.
Low memory. Excellent coatings. Perfect taper for a variety of fishing.
The line has a traditional weight forward design, but with a really long back taper. I can cast the heavy flies and shoot line easily, or carry a ton of line in the air with smaller flies. Best of both worlds.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have it on my 8wt rod and 6wt rod. I like it. It has very little memory and cast well. I find I can shoot large flys better with it than with the Rio. If you are expecting to fish for bones and use smaller flies and need a light touch I probably would go with the Rio. The Red fish posted above was caught on the 6wt.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Rio.

I've never cast an SA line I liked. I used SA lines for years (mainly cuz it was all that was stocked in the cruddy fly shops in my area). Finally getting a chance to try the Rios made me realize what I'd been missing.

Another decent line to look at is the Cortland 444 Lazer Line Tropic.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

i'm diggin' the clear Monic lines


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the input fellas! Hey Bart, how is it not being able to see the line when stripping and setting?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

bartfromcorpus said:


> i'm diggin' the clear Monic lines


yeah, i was going to mention those, but i've only used them once and figured i didn't have enough experience with them to recommend them. i really like the one i used (while bonefishing downtown) but i think they could be a little difficult for newbs trying to figure all this out.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

zero adjustment period... with a little sun you can see them just fine, and can still see them on an overcast day. 

as for seeing the line on the water, setting the hoot, etc.... it's no different than a big 'ol orange line - you should still be able to see where your fly lands and make necessary adjustments from that, and should be looking at your fly anyway, not admiring your perfect cast 


note: i switched to monic lines for experimental purposes only. prior to that i used rio lines - the switch was made to see if a clear line would spook fewer fish in areas like the lighthouse lakes where they tend to be a little more on "edge" than other places - the result (i feel personally) is that i am spooking fewer fish - especially since i focus much of my fishing in mucho skinny skinny water because i have a fetish with backs out of the water - generally won't fish in anything over about 10"

the rio lines are great, some of their early stuff had problems, but i believe it's all been taken care of


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i thought about switching to monic for the same reason, but I found the spookiness was nothing a 12-14' leader couldn't fix.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

yep, i agree with that - i just felt like a little experimental messin' around - i bought the monics from a buddy new in the box for practically nothing ($15 a piece) - he got on some guided program and got a bunch of something else so he didn't want them - kinda hard to pass something like that up

i have a 6wt, 8wt and 9wt

haven't even put the 6wt on yet and i actually use that rod alot on redfish - the 9wt will get on there eventually - the 8wt has been good thus far and don't have any complaints yet

i believe there are some other clear lines coming out, or already out, but haven't heard anything about those yet


----------



## FlySouth (Feb 25, 2009)

I was skeptical of clear lines at first, but I'd like to try the Monic lines out...or maybe Corland's new Crystal. I keep reading that they are good for blind casting, which I do a lot of on the upper coast.
That makes sense because of the un-seen fish you could be spooking with a colored line as you randomly cast around.

I guess it will depend on performance. I wouldnt sacrifice a good performing color line for a mediocre clear line.


----------

